
Digital pregnancy tests with 8-bit Holtek microcontroller and 64 bytes of RAM - respinal
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2020/9/4/21422628/digital-pregnancy-test-teardown-processor-ram-ibm-pc
======
quantified
No 802.11n Wifi and open telnet port for IoT insecurity?

~~~
respinal
Maybe the next generation will do.

